# Need advice from TV expert: Sony KD-49XE7000 VS Panasonic TX-50EX700



## Artas1984 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have 800 EU to spend on a TV. I am from Lithuania so no Amazon, Ebay, Newegg TVs will be available form me as most of the stuff is in US.

Sony KD-49XE7000 vs. Panasonic TX-50EX700:

http://www.displayspecifications.com/en/comparison/2f69226a2

So looking at the specs, i am fine with them. Both are EUROPEAN 60 Hz 4K TVs with 10 bit VA panels. I specifically look for TVs with VA panels, and not IPS, because IPS panels have low contrast, nevermind better viewing angles. I missed the chance to buy 43XD8000, which had a VA panel and low input lag, so i am looking for the next closest thing in the given price.

I don't care about interpolation refresh rates - as far as i am concerned it could be 200 HZ vs. 2000 Hz and i would pick a 200 Hz TV if it has a better input lag in natural 60 Hz mode, since interpolation modes increase input lag horribly. That being said, one of the most important factors that i do not know - what is the input lag of these TVs in gaming mode 1080P at 60 Hz? I can not find anything about it! Sony XE7000 is a new TV and has not got any reviews yet, only previews, which tell nothing really, but the last generation Sony XD7000 was tested at 32 ms input lag, which is good, but not great, since there are TVs with lower than 20 ms lag.

I am concerned that Sony does not support TS and VOB files - i suppose this is going to cripple my DVD watching experience? Right or no? And what about Sony not supporting AAC files? Seriously?

I don't care about smart TV and Wi-Fi, i will not use it, since the purpose of a TV will be:

1) watching video content from USB drives
2) Sony PS4 gaming
3) benchmarking hardware at 4K resolution
4) watching photos

Seems Panasonic has got local dimming, and Sony has not got it, i wonder how mcuh of a difference will it make?
I am not sure if these TVs feature wide color gammut? Sony covers 91 % RGB range, Panasonic covers 94 % RGB, so definitely Panasonic has richer colors.
Both are HDR TVs, but i guess i could not care less, since i hardly will use any HDR content, and Panasonic's HDR is one of the worst you can get for this model.
Motion blur is an important factor for me - no info about that.

In the end it seems that Panasonic should be better, but i can't tell without a full review like it's been done with Sony XD8000:

http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x800d


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 21, 2017)

Input lag between 20-35ms is very decent for a 4k panel. If you want better, get a monitor.

About wide gamut, that is only useful if you have content for it. VA is not the most accurate type of display, so I wouldnt fuss about it. HDR I dont see as valuable, only hassle, its already a marketing/standards mess full.of incapable panel types too.

About file support, non issue since you hook up a media player device to it, best being a PC. SmartTV same thing.

This comes down to the best panel qualities and local dimming can be really nice or super annoying, depending on quality of implementation. Know that full array local dimming is very costly, if its not full array, meh.

Both brands are top brands with high QC standards. At same price I would 100% go panasonic but thats my brand preference, I have had several Panasonic TVs and they are all indestructible. Also Panasonic does overall calibration very well. Sony has a higher degree of variability between the TV price segments.


----------



## Artas1984 (Jul 21, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> At same price I would 100% go panasonic but thats my brand preference



What are your key factors for choosing Panasonic? And yes, the price is the same - just below 800 EU. What Panasonic models you had/have?



Vayra86 said:


> I have had several Panasonic TVs and they are all indestructible.



Did you try to drop your TV on the floor?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 21, 2017)

We had an old cathode ray Panasonic that served us well for over 15 years and still works flawlessly. We have an LCD today thats been going for about 7 years now and is still 100%. What models Id have to check, not @ home now. In the meantime Ive seen an LG LCD take itself to the graveyard within 3 years and a Samsung LCD that had to be replaced three times within 4 years.

And, no, TV tossing isnt my favorite pastime


----------



## Artas1984 (Aug 1, 2017)

Non of those i picked. I found the last remaining Sony XD80 43 inch TV, which i wanted to pick up in the first place. It's the last Sony TV to made in 2016 December. I am glad i did not buy a 49 inch TV, otherwise it would not fit between my monitor speakers..







GTX980 Ti, GTX1070 and GTX1080 tested at 4K already (20 games for each). This month i hope to obtain GTX1080 Ti, but before that i have to sell the 2 lower cards.


----------

